# Metformin question need help!



## momofone08

Hi ladies,
I am on metformin 1000 mg. I am also taking vitex and since starting it, I have had a dead on 30 day cyle. I got pregnant in October and finished having a m/c on the 9th of November. I am now rather late for AF. Does metformin sometimes not work? Or does a period not always come after a m/c? I was exactly 5 wks 0 days.:cry: I would love to test, but am terrified of a BFN. So I guess I'm more just curious what your experiences are with metformin, if I could actually be preggo, or if I need to just wait longer for a period after a mc. 
Thank you ladies. :flower:


----------



## honeycheeks

Hi, I am on Metformin 1500 mg.
I was told by my doctor that Metformin is a drug that improves insulin resistance, which is common in women with PCOS.
Metformin by itself does not make sure that you get your period or ovulate. But in some women with mild PCOS, metformin does help to get them ovulate, though it is not a drug that induces ovulation, like Clomid.
Also quite often , it might be a while before your cycle stabilises after an m/c.

I hope you have your :bfp: soon.
Wishing you lots of :dust:


----------



## ladylibra32

yeah well i have a five year old thanks to metformin so yes it induces and promotes ovulation read the side effects and precautions


----------



## MrsCompass

My experience with metformin is quite positive. I'm on 1500mg a day. I started in May2011 and got pregnant in July. Unfortunately, miscarried as well. 

My Doctor said to count your miscarriage day as CD #1. That cycle for me lasted 46 days and I'm pretty sure I didn't ovulate eventhought I started with Metformin right away. 

Metformin does not induce ovulation like Chlomid or Letrozole does, from my understanding. But it makes us resistant to insulin which helps with ovulation A LOT. 
I've heard nothing but good things about metformin. They don't call it "the miracle drug" for nothing. 

Today is the beginning of my third cycle after my miscarriage. Are you taking your temperature?


----------



## Mandie831

Don't know if anyone is still following this thread, it seems to have died out a couple months ago. I am getting ready to start metformin hopefully tomorrow. I had a scan last Friday and I do have some cysts, but not big enough to make my ovaries enlarge or anything.
Now I dont recall my blood sugar levels being off EVER, so do I really have the insulin resistance that goes with pcos? Yes I have weight, and it is all in my abdomen. 
I am hoping that metformin will hopefully help me lose weight, get my periods on track (I dont get any without provera) and help me ovulate.

I have also heard that eating basically ANY carbs will make metformin not work right, is this accurate? As of now I am eating a high protein diet, but it also includes a bit of carbs, but all whole wheat or beans and etc, and obviously minimal sugar and NO soda. On top of that I walk on the treadmill at 5kmh for 3km at least 5 days a week.

How long after starting metformin should I maybe expect a period and maybe even ovulation?
Any experiences?
Any opinions on my situation?

Oh, also, I don't yet know what dosage I will be on, will know when I pick up my prescription :)

Thanks


----------



## michelle81200

Hi there,

I have PCOS and metformin caused my period after taking it for a month or so. I had been highly irregular before metformin....once started it made my period come every 30 to 40 days. It was very hard to stick to in the beginning. It made me very sick to my stomach. After about 4 months my stomach adjusted.

I then tested with cheapy ovulation strips from amazon.com, but could see I was ovulating....still never got pregnant for 2.5 years. I finally went low carb and lost some weight, tried a round of clomid....all while staying on metformin and got pregnant. I am now over 26 weeks pregnant. So it can happen!

My point is everyone is different....what works for some may not for you, have to stay vigilant and keep tweaking it until you find what works for you. I a also overweight, mainly carrying weight in the middle.

I think the big thing to remember is once you do get pregnant, have an obgyn that is informed of pcos. We have much higher miscarriage rates... Staying on metformin really reduces this. My dr knew this, and I also researched online. I have stayed on metformin throughout my pregnancy and baby is very healthy.

Let me know if I can help....I know it is a painful and long journey, but soooo worth it.


----------



## Mandie831

Thanks for the reply, it is much appreciated. :)

I just started my metformin today, 500mg a day for a week, then 500mg twice a day for a week, then 850mg twice a day for who knows how long.

I have heard a lot of good things about it, so I am hoping it works!

I started to feel a bit sick about an hour and a half after I took it, but it wasn't as bad as anticipated, but still a bit blah none the less.

I know low-no carbs is best, but carbs do make up a big part of my diet. We eat either brown rice, wheat pasta, or some type of wheat bread with like every meal, and I eat Low GL special K for breakfast.

The biggest downside I can see with the metformin (aside from feeling sick) is that because I feel sick I really don't want to go exercise lol.
Plus if I am working out, and I have to go to the bathroom I have to leave the gym, go acrossed the street, and up 4 floors to get to our apartment lol. The gym is on the ground floor of another apartment building in the complex.

Anywho I am getting off topic, thanks again for the info. I am just praying this helps! Hopefully my period shows up soon. (Never thought I'd want it lol)


----------

